# Express train - Zootopia Express (HO gauge) WIP



## Tayden-Kanyon (Mar 1, 2018)

*Info about the Train:*​The Zootopia express (Aka. the Rabbit transit) is a Express train That was introduced in Disney's [2016] animated movie 'Zootopia'.










Zootopia is a city of anthropomorphic animals, and each species is different just as in the real world. The Zootopia Express Acomidates to this by having 3 different sized sections for passengers; large section, for large mammals; middle section, for average sized animals; and small section, for rodent sized animals.










*My process*​To create the train I have taken the bogies off of a Santa Fe GP38 3500, and I am currently working on 3D printing a extended frame (since the Zootopia Express has a longer frame) and I am working on a 3D designed body to place on the frame.










I have tried to figure out if the basic shape of Zootopia express is based off of any reel world train. So far I have found that the design resembles many monorail train designs (even though the Zootopia Express is only shown running on regular tracks)

If anyone knows anything that could help me on this project, I would greatly appreciate knowing (I am a beginner with model trains).

*Link to Info page about the Zootopia Express*:http://zootopia.wikia.com/wiki/Zootopia_Express
*Here are more Images of the Zootopia Express*:


----------

